# Hello from Europe



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## str8asanarrow (Jan 13, 2009)

*Welcome*

I am new to the forum also. Your spelling is better than most Americans that I know. I will definately check out your video.


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*----------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Apachedraw. Have fun here.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT :shade:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

